# Spiele müssen kürzer werden, sonst verschwenden sie Lebenszeit



## Carlo Siebenhuener (15. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spiele müssen kürzer werden, sonst verschwenden sie Lebenszeit* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Spiele müssen kürzer werden, sonst verschwenden sie Lebenszeit*


----------



## Clover81 (15. Mai 2021)

Spiel doch einfach kürzere Spiele. Wenn jemand die Spiele, die er/sie spielt, als verschwendete Lebenszeit ansieht, hat er/sie entweder die falschen Spiele gekauft oder sich gleich das falsche Hobby gesucht. Gerade im Indie-Bereich gibt es viele kurze Perlen, die noch dazu viel weniger kosten. Natürlich haben die meisten davon keine AAA-Grafik, aber irgendwo muss man eben Abstriche machen. Immer schön die Prioritäten (für sich) richtig setzen.

Fun Fact: Als vor vielen Jahren das erste Max Payne rauskam gab es die umgekehrte Debatte. Damals ging es darum, ob es nicht dreist wäre, den vollen Preis für nur acht Stunden Spielzeit zu verlangen. So ändern sich die Zeiten.


----------



## Yosha86 (15. Mai 2021)

@Clover81 Ganz deiner Meinung mir ist z.b RE8 viel zu kurz mit ca 12 Stunden die ich gebraucht habe, wenn man da den normalen Vollpreis zahlen würde Wahnsinn. Ich hätte da gerne ein paar Stunden mehr gehabt für mich kann ein Spiel nie lang genug gehen .


----------



## Cybnotic (15. Mai 2021)

Also die Lebenszeit verschwendet man nur wenn man nicht  mit seiner Liebsten oder Spielen beschäftig ist


----------



## USA911 (15. Mai 2021)

Es kommt klar auf das Spiel an, wie es die Länge produziert. Wenn es Nebenaufgaben sind, die man für die Story nicht braucht, kann man Sie ja Beiseite lassen.
Aber unnötig ist es wenn ein Spiel (vorallem mit Ingame-Shop) es recht Grind lastig macht um die Zeit künstlich zustrecken.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (15. Mai 2021)

Man muss auch sagen, dass bei Open-World, oder Tomb Raider mit seiner "Hub-Welt" die Immersion leidet, wenn etwa das Ende der Welt bevorsteht und der Spieler Hühner einsammeln darf. Da bin ich der Meinung, weniger ist mehr. Man kann Nebenquest und Sammelaufgaben dezent einbauen (Uncharted Reihe), ohne dass sie sich aufdrängen und überhaupt die Gefahr besteht, dass der Fortschritt / Spielfluss ausgebremst wird.


----------



## Oximoron12345 (15. Mai 2021)

Clover81 schrieb:


> Damals ging es darum, ob es nicht dreist wäre, den vollen Preis für nur acht Stunden Spielzeit zu verlangen.


So würde ich das heute auch noch sehen. Für mich persönlich wären 8 Std. Spielzeit für 60€ schon ein gutes Argument den Titel nicht zu kaufen oder auf einen massiven Rabatt zu warten. Wie Du schon sagtest, es gibt genug gute Indie games für wenig Geld. Natürlich hat da jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen, ich geb gerne ne Menge Geld für Multiplayer Titel aus, für Spiele die ewig dauern und ich eh nie durschspiele (welch Ironie) und für Kleine Studios die es sich mit dem Produkt auch verdient haben...doch um mich nur n paar Tage damit zu beschäftigen oder n Game am freien Tag mal durchzuspielen ist mir das Geld dann zu schade, dafür hat der Markt dann auch einfach zuviel zu bieten. Abomodelle sind auch einfach nicht mehr zu ignorieren, für das selbe Geld bekommt man schon 3-6 Monate wirklich viel geboten...


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. Mai 2021)

Wenn man es genau nimmt dann ist das ganze Hobby verschwendete Lebenszeit. 
Wo ist da der Unterschied ob ich ein Spiel 50 Stunden lang spiele oder ob ich 5 Spiele jeweils 10 Stunden lang spiele? Kommt am Ende aufs selbe raus.
Spiele mit weniger als 10 Stunden Spielzeit kaufe ich gar nicht erst zum Vollpreis. 
Und sich zu beschweren dass Open World Spiele mit Sammelkram vollgestopft sind ist doch auch Blödsinn. Dann lässt man den Sammelkram halt links liegen und gut ist. Die Hauptsache ist doch dass man während dem spielen gut unterhalten wird. Ist das nicht der Fall dann sollte man was anderes spielen.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2021)

Würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Es kommt an, was ein Spiel zu bieten hat. Wenn ein Content sinnfrei gestreckt wird um auf Spielzeit zu kommen ist mir ein kürzeres Spiel lieber. Bei anderen Titel sag ich wiederum WTF ? Schon wieder vorbei ?

Bei ME z.B. darf man nicht vergessen die 150 h sind für 3 Spiele (gut ist eigentlich ein großes Spiel in 3 Teilen). Aber da empfand ich zu keiner Zeit Leerlauf oder ein Gefühl einer sinnfreien Spielzeitstreckung. Bei AC in den letzten Teilen empfinde ich den Content stellenweise echt zu viel. Man wird regelrecht davon erschlagen. Ich habe Odyssee immer noch nicht wieder angefaßt und war noch nicht durch. Valhalla das gleiche. Die kommen aber sicher irgendwann dran. Aber der Umfang schreckt echt ab.

Bei AC Origins als letzter durchgespielter Teil habe ich rund 120 h! incl. der DLC benötigt. Ob dieser Umfang wirklich an allen Stellen notwendig war darüber kann man sich streiten. Aber das Spiel war für sich gesehen top.

Ich gehöre auch zu der Sorte Leuten die Arbeiten muß und deren Freizeit begrenzt(er) ist. Dann teile ich mir große Titel halt auch ein. Das (Zeitgründe) ist auch mit ein Grund dafür, daß ich mich nicht großartig auf MP-Titel einlasse (Warthunder ist da eine Ausnahme). Sonst käme ich zu gar nix mehr.

Und was ist mit Sandboxtiteln ohne Ende ? Stichwort: FS 2020 ? Da gibt es kein Ende. Da fliegt man Lieblingsstrecken mit Lieblingsflugzeugen oder mal eine Landeherausforderung wenn ein neues World Update herausgekommen ist. Und da schon kann man die Herausforderung x mal fliegen um seinen Skill zu verbessern (stablierer Anflug, saubereres Aufsetzen, punktgenaueres Aufsetzen usw.) So ein "Spiel" ist quasi nie zu Ende. Da kann man 1000e Stunden fliegen oder auch 10.000e. Es gibt nicht ein Game over.

Das Problem ist heutzutage imho ein anderes: Es erscheinen einfach zu viele Spiele in einem zu kurzen Zeitraum. Und da könnte das Gefühl aufkommen etwas zu verpassen. Deswegen sagt man vielleicht manchmal meh wieso dauert das Spiel XY immer noch an ? Wann kommt das Ende ? Das ist aber dann imho ein Einstellungsproblem und nicht ein Problem vom Spiel selbst und auch nicht von dessen Qualität.

Mich stört z.B. aktuell bei Warthunder daß Gajin die Battlepässe so eng hintereinander herausbringt und permanent auch die Daumenschrauben ansetzt damit es schwieriger wird. Auf der anderen Seite will ich als Jäger und Sammler aber auch die Vehicle aus dem Paß.

Da ist mein Kompromiß der, daß mein Ziel im Pass das letzte Vehicle bzw. dessen Decal ist. Das Vehicle liegt auf Lvl 75 dessen Decal liegt auf Lvl. 79 im Battlepass. Die Level gehen aber in der Regel doppelt so hoch. Der Battlepass-Titel ist mir Wurst. Alles was nach 79 käme ist reiner Boni. Im BP 2 bin ich auf Stufe 122 gekommen (frühzeitig) und hab dann aufgehört. Was will ich mit einer Warbondflut ? Im Warbondshop gabs nichts weiter für mich. Aber wenn ich alles durchmachen würde käme ich zu keinem anderen Spiel mehr. Und das kann es am Ende eigentlich auch nicht sein. Nichts gegen eine gewisse Spielerbindung. Aber man kann es auch übertreiben.

Und wenn man kurze Spiele sucht hilft ein Suchen bei Klassikern oder man holt sich einen Indie-Titel. Die sind von Spieldauer und Umfang meistens überschaubar. (sarkasmusmod on* Oder ein COD wenn man nur den SP spielen will (sarkasmusmod off*).


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Mai 2021)

Generell bevorzuge ich auch kürzere Spiele bis maximal 20 Stunden (wobei ich aktuell auch einige längere Sachen spiele). Aber an sich sehe ich weniger das Problem in der Länge der Spiele, sondern darin, wie diese Spieldauer erreicht wird. Gerade Open World Spiele sind so vollgestopft mit lieblosen Nebenaufgaben, die genauso gut aus nem Zufallsgenerator stammen können (Stichwort: Ubisoft Formel). Sowas macht mir keinen Spaß und wenn ich mich mit sowas länger beschäftige, dann verliere ich irgendwann die Lust am Spiel, so dass ich selbst keine Motivation mehr habe die Hauptstory durchzuspielen.

Wenn Nebenaufgaben dagegen mit genauso viel Liebe zum Detail erstellt werden, wie guter Hauptstorycontent und die Welt generell gut gestaltet, ausbalanciert und mit Content gefüllt ist, dann habe ich auch nichts gegen ein Spiel, das mich einige Stunden länger beschäftigt. 100+ Stunden sind mir allerdings generell zu lang.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2021)

Ich sage mal Just Cause ist hier ein sehr gutes Beispiel. Die Story dauert nur 12 oder 15? Stunden. Wenn man aber die Insel komplett räumen will ist man das ganze x 10 beschäftigt. Das nervt dann auch wenn man das x-te Camp ausräuchern soll was quasi 1:1 dem Camp entspricht was man 2 oder 3 Camps zu vor schon hatte (weil es nur 3-4 Arten gibt). Dazu diverse Radarstationen (immer das gleiche). So spaßig das Zerstören am Anfang auch ist aber es geht einem nach einer gewissen Spielzeit am Ende nur noch auf die Nüsse. Weil das ganze eigentlich 80% vom Spiel ausmacht und nur 20% tatsächlicher Spielfortschritt sind.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Mai 2021)

Es kommt auch alles drauf an wie man seine Lebenszeit organisiert.
Einfach so im Biergarten sitzen und ein Bier gluckern, oder selbiges gemütlich während des Spielens süffeln ?

Warum nicht mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig erledigen ?
Es gibt auch genügend Spiele wo man relaxed ohne Panik heruntrkommen kann.  

Zudem soll es doch diese technische Neuheit Namens Savegames" geben, viele längere Spiele mit nicht so hohem Spannungsbogen lassen sich so auch 1-2 Wochen fortsetzen.
Die aktiongeladenen spannenden Titel sind zumeist eh immer schnell durch und stellen somit kein Problem dar.


----------



## BxBender (15. Mai 2021)

Richtig so!
Eine gewisse Spiellänge mag bei Rollenspielen etc. erwünscht sein, wo man ja auch ein langgezogenes Abenteuer erleben soll, aber selbst da stellt sich die Frage, ob man wirklich mehr als 20-50 Stunden braucht.
Ich war so doof und habe auch einige der 100 Stunden Monster gekauft, die liegen natürlich wie Blei auf der Platte.
Mit Witcher 3 bin ich damals angefangen, habe aber mittlerweile sicherlich dutzende andere kleine Spiele vorgezogen, die dann ja nur mal eben 5, 10 oder 20 Stunden maximal dauern, "damit man die Bibliothek kleiner bekommt" - also eher nicht^^.
Ich mag es auch nicht, wenn ein Adventure Spiel mit 10-20 Stunden prahlt, wenn ich dann lange Laufwege und komische Rätsel lösen muss, wo ich eigentlich nur eine nette Geschichte aufgeteilt auf 2-3 Abende erleben will und mir daher die halbe Zeit viel mehr zusagen würde.
Anstatt also da noch viel Zeit und Muße hineinzustecken, um die Spielzeit künstlich zu strecken, einfach ein rundes knackiges Erlebnis abliefern, und die kürzere Spielzeit dafür auch mal 5 Euro günstiger auszuschildern, die man dann ja vielleicht auch schon selber an Entwicklungszeit eingespart hat.
Das beste Beispiel für so ein Projekt ist We Happy Few, welches ich gerade spiele.
Laut Test sollten glaube ich 20-30 Stunden für das Hauptspiel (3Charaktere) einzuplanen sein, ich habe aber mit zahlreichen Pausen über 40 für den ersten Charakter auf der Uhr.
Das Spiel war wirklich super, aber danach habe ich mir die hochgelobten DLC angestellt.
Und was soll ich sagen? Ich habe am Freitag gleich zwei von denen am Stück durchgesuchtet, da ging es Schlag auf Schlag, ohne Crafting, ohne langes Laufen.
Das mehr war wie ein interaktiver Film, als Lauf und Suchspiel.
So hat man quasi 2 Extreme in einem Spiel.
"Boah, da hinten im Nebel ist noch irgendwo eine Quest" und "schade, schon vorbei?"
Natürlich muss man Entwickler verstehen, die Angst haben, dass Leute keine 30 Euro für ein 5 Stunden Spiel hinlegen wollen, das geht mir ebenso.
Aber ich würde auch keine 60 Euro für ein 100 Stunden Spiel hinlegen wollen, wenn ich es dann 5 Jahre lang nicht oder nur halbherzig spielen werde.
Da sollte man also irgendwie inen Kompromissbereich finden, womit jeder leben und spielen kann.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2021)

Klar trinke ich mein Bier während des Spiels. Was aber kritischer würde wäre parallel mal ein Buch zu lesen, Nachrichten oder einen Film anzusehen oder zu schlafen.   Zu viel Multitasking versaut dann auch die Immersion.  Abgesehen dann auch von der ausreichenden Aufnahmefähigkeit von 2 Medien parallel.

Ich denke einfach die schiere Zahl an Spielen ist in den letzten Jahren schlichtweg zu hoch geworden, als daß man hier relaxt folgen könnte. Und wenn dann bei einigen Titeln 40-60% nur aus Spielzeitstreckungen oder Grinding bestehen ist das im Nachgang schon ärgerlich.


----------



## Thorvarg (15. Mai 2021)

Mit Verlaub, so ein Schwachsinnsartikel. Wer entscheidet eigentlich was für mich Zeitverschwendung ist? Doch ganz sicherlich nicht der Verfasser des Artikels, denn ich als 63-jähriges Spielkind, bin durchaus in der Lage mich und meine Freizeit selbst zu organisieren.
Man stelle sich vor, dass sich ein Autor in einer Autozeitschrift über die heutige hohe Qualität und Langlebigkeit von Autos echauffiert, da man ja dadurch davon abgehalten wird andere (Schrott)Karren zu fahren. Oder,was ist z.B. mit Wälzern (dicken Büchern)? Hält deren Umfang und Qualität den Leser auch davon ab zu leben, bzw. andere Bücher zu lesen? Diese Liste ließe sich noch endlos fortsetzen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Mai 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Klar trinke ich mein Bier während des Spiels. Was aber kritischer würde wäre parallel mal ein Buch zu lesen, Nachrichten oder einen Film anzusehen oder zu schlafen.   Zu viel Multitasking versaut dann auch die Immersion.


Ich dachte hier an den Redakteur.  

Zumal, wenn der Char ein Päuschen macht, darf "die Hand Gottes" die ihn steuert doch auch ein Päuschen machen, oder ? 

Letztendlich muß jeder selber wissen, wo er Prios setzt, darf sich dann aber auch nicht beklagen.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2021)

Wie gesagt gibt es ja auch noch zig Indies deren Spieldauer bis auf wenige Ausnahmen überschaubar bleiben. Das Problem mit der hohen Spieldauer liegt im Prinzip zu 90% eigentlich nur bei den Triple-A-Blockbustern.


----------



## Thorvarg (15. Mai 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie gesagt gibt es ja auch noch zig Indies deren Spieldauer bis auf wenige Ausnahmen überschaubar bleiben. *Das Problem mit der hohen Spieldauer* liegt im Prinzip zu 90% eigentlich nur bei den Triple-A-Blockbustern.



Wobei es gar kein *Problem* ist!


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2021)

Was man aber auch nicht abstreiten kann, daß in der heutigen Zeit durch den Arbeitsdruck und viel nebenbei, organisatorisches etc. die Freizeit gefühlt gesunken ist. Auch wenn man Familie etc. hat.

Da muß man seine Hobbys und die Nutzung der Freizeit noch besser timen und sich noch genauer überlegen was man in der Zeit macht.


Thorvarg schrieb:


> Wobei es gar kein *Problem* ist!


Ja/Jein. Kommt darauf an. Wenn man dann für eine Mission entsprechend lange benötigt und kaum vorwärts kommt hat man schon ein eher unbefriedigendes Gefühl.  Erst Recht wenn man das Gefühl einer künstlich gestreckten Spieldauer hat.

Gut man kann das Spiel dann aufhören und was anderes zocken. Aber meistens fragt man sich dann schon hältst Du nicht doch noch durch ? Die Story ist schon interessant und Du willst wissen wie es ausgeht. Manchmal willst Du auch als Komplettionist auch noch das letzte Achievement holen was aber Zeit erfordert weil teilweise Zufall oder eigener Skill hier für eine längere Dauer sorgen.


----------



## Schalkmund (15. Mai 2021)

Wenn man ehrlich ist lassen einem selbst die meisten Openworld-Spiele die Wahl ob man stumpf in 30 Stunden durch die Hauptstory rennen will oder die komplette Welt und alle Nebenstorys bzw. -aufgaben in über 100 Stunden mitnehmen will. 

Und dann gibt es ja auch noch die Leute die im Grunde keine Zeit haben und jeden Abend nur für ein bis zwei Stunden einfach stumpf in irgendeinem online RPG oder Looter-Shooter  denselben Grind zur Entspannung durchziehen.
Es gibt Leute die wollen genau das und spielen seit 16 Jahren WoW.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2021)

Oder CS oder was weiß ich. Da liegt aber das Ziel weniger im Grind (gut sicher auch mit) sondern wohl auch eher in dem Willen seinen eigenen Skill zu verbessern und sich via PvP mit anderen zu messen. Wenn dieser MP-Shooter aber hacker- und cheaterverseucht ist versaut das einem dann sicher auch den Spielspaß. 

Bei Warthunder wird es dann definitiv nervig wenn man als Random in ein Match geworfen wird wo im Gegnerteam 2 bestimmte russische Squads (OFT) z.B. unterwegs sind. Das sind Pros und keine Randoms. Die fliegen mit Discord/Teamspeakabsprachen. Da kannst Du als Random in einem Team ohne Squad das Match schon fast abhaken.  Du bekommst dann so gut wie keinen Fuß auf den Boden. Der schlechteste von denen hat eine KD von 8:2 in einem Match, Der beste macht 23 Kills bei 4 Death. Mein eigener Rekord liegt aktuell bei 19:6 nur zum Vergleich. Im Durchschnitt aber so 5 Kills mindestens, oft auch mal 8-10. Abhängig vom Team und Map.

Die 19:6 hatte ich aber auch nur, weil 80% vom Gegnerteam nicht viel drauf hatte. Aber ab dem 12. Kill hatte ich dann schnell Freunde gefunden und 50% vom Gegnerteam klebten an mir.   Da sank dann die Killrate und die meisten Maschinen habe ich dann zu der Zeit verloren. Vorher hatte ich mit 12:2 gar keine so schlechte Rate gehabt. Und meine Mitspieler waren auch nicht die hellsten. Aber halt eben auch Egoisten mit 0 Teamplaygeist.

Ist halt immer ungünstig, da durch den F2P-Status bei Events auch viele Deppen angezogen werden die von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Thorvarg (15. Mai 2021)

Was ist mit MMOs? Ich kenne Leute, die täglich 8+ Stunden ESO spielen, wobei es auch hier ausschließlich dem Spielenden selber zusteht, zu entscheiden ob seine Lebensqualität dadurch eingeschränkt wird.
Letztendlich läuft doch der ganze Artikel darauf hinaus, das gesamte Computerspielen an den Pranger zu stellen. Der Autor maßt sich an zu wissen und zu publizieren, was für andere Lebensqualität zu sein hat!


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2021)

ich geb dem autor grundsätzlich in vielem recht: auch mir sind diese open-world-blockbuster à la assassins creed (ab origins), witcher, skyrim etc. pp. in aller regel schlicht viel zu groß. und ich hasse es, wenn mein questlog mit unzähligen nebenquests zugeschissen wird, selbst wenn die noch so toll sein mögen (was ja zudem eher ausnahme als regel ist).

allerdings gibts dafür 'ne ziemlich simple lösung: ich kaufe und spiele sie einfach nicht! (witcher 3 war 'ne pandemie-bedingte ausnahme, ohne corona hätte ich es wohl niemals durchgespielt). dementsprechend kann ich auch wenig "dreistes" daran finden, wenn die spielzeit künstlich gestreckt wird, um mir damit "lebenszeit zu rauben". ob ich das spielchen mitmache, entscheide ich letzten endes dann zum glück immer noch selbst. und alternativen mit überschaubarer spielzeit gibts doch nun weißgott nach wie vor mehr als genug.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2021)

Die Länge eines Spiels hängt immer von vielen Faktoren ab:
- Welches Genre?
- Womit ist das Spiel seitens der Entwickler gefüllt?
- Wovon "lebt" das Spiel? Story? Gameplay? Besonderes Feature?
- Enthält das Spiel unnötige Wiederholungen?
- Wirkt das Spiel mit zunehmender Spielzeit arg gestreckt?

Umgekehrt gibt es auch genug Spiele die arg kurz ausfallen und wo man nicht um den Gedanken kommt:
"Hmmm... Da wäre eigentlich mehr drin gewesen."

Ist eine ganz individuelle Betrachtung von Spiel zu Spiel. Ich mag kurz-knackige Spiele wenn diese trotz der Kürze eine enorme Wirkung haben, erfreue mich aber auch an Titeln die über zig Stunden zu fesseln wissen. Die perfekte Formel für DIE perfekte Spielzeit gibt es schlicht nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2021)

Nein das ist natürlich Blödsinn. Es muß jeder selber entscheiden wieviel Zeit er für etwas in seinem Leben opfern kann oder auch will. Bei 8 h/Tag kann man aber kaum von einem normalen, arbeitstätigen sprechen. Erst Recht nicht von einem Selbständigen. Was jetzt per se kein Vorwurf sein soll. Es gibt sicher auch EU-Rentner, Rentner oder andere, die diese Zeit aufwenden können.


----------



## Zybba (15. Mai 2021)

Ich würde mal eine positive Kolumne begrüßen.
Schreibt sich zugegebenermaßen vermutlicht nicht so einfach.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2021)

Das Problem eine positive Kolumne bringt nicht so viele Klicks wie eine mit kritischen und streitbaren Standpunkt.

Bestes Beispiel war doch der Vergleich von HL Alyx zu einem vollkommen anderen Titel (entfallen). Das war absolut blödsinnig, hat aber wohl sein Ziel (Klicks) erfüllt.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Mai 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Problem eine positive Kolumne bringt nicht so viele Klicks wie eine mit kritischen und streitbaren Standpunkt.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel war doch der Vergleich von HL Alyx zu einem vollkommen anderen Titel (entfallen). Das war absolut blödsinnig, hat aber wohl sein Ziel (Klicks) erfüllt.


Da stimme ich mal 100%ig zu. Zocken ist mein Hobby, da geht es mir um Spaß und im Grunde nichts anderes. Ich möchte mich da nicht provozieren oder gar in irgendwelche Streitdiskussionen ziehen lassen. Klar kann jeder seine Meinung sagen und das akzeptiere ich auch, aber wenn eine "Meinung" ausschließlich der Provokation und der Generierung von Klicks zu dienen scheint, dann bin ich schnell raus. Ich brauche sowas nicht.

Das stört mich auch generell auf diversen Nachrichtenportalen: Gefühlt haben sich viele Informationenplattformen in den letzten Jahren in eine Richtung entwickelt, die lieber provoziert, als sachlich zu informieren. Empörung verursachen (als ob wir davon nicht schon genug hätten), anstatt objektiv zu berichten. Es gab mal ne Zeit, da wurde sowas generell zwar von der Bildzeitung immer praktiziert, aber inzwischen haben sich diese Provokationspraktiken massiv auch woanders etabliert.

Ich brauche sowas nicht, da vergeht mir die Lust am Lesen. Und gerade der sinnlose HL Alyx Artikel hat mich auch ziemlich geärgert. So ein sinnloser, unpassender und völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogener Vergleich. Aber dadurch, dass ich mich drüber ärgere, hat der Autor leider wohl schon sein Ziel erreicht.


----------



## pineappletastic (15. Mai 2021)

Ich sehe nicht, wo das Problem ist. Die Entwickler lassen einem die Wahl, ob man nur die Hauptstory machen möchte oder alles drumherum. Niemand ist gezwungen jeden Grashalm in den alten Ubisoft Spielen abzusuchen, um eine weitere Trophäe zu kassieren. Man kann AC auch zügig durchspielen, wenn man möchte. Geht es rein um die Story, verpasst man doch bei den Spielen nichts. Der Rest ist nice to have und wenn das Spiel gut ist, dann nimmt man das Drumherum auch mit, wenn man möchte.

Horizon verschlingt im Hauptspiel 60-70 Stunden, wenn man die 100% voll machen möchte. Mein erster Run hat 60 Stunden gedauert, mir haben nur ein paar Waffen, Audios und die Tutorials der Waffentypen gefehlt. Da bist du mit Level 48 und allen geskillten Fertigkeitsbäumen dezent überlevelt, wenn man die Hauptquest abschließt. Man kann Horizon wahrscheinlich auch in unter  30 Stunden durchspielen. Bei Horizon hab ich jede Sammelaufgabe gemacht, weil mir die Landschaft gefallen hat und ich die Kletterpassagen unterhaltsam fand. Bei anderen Spielen lass ich es links liegen, wenn es mir keinen spielspaß-fördernden Grund liefert. 

Das einzige Problem was ich sehe, ist die Vielzahl an Spielen, die jährlich released werden. So vor 15-20 Jahren war es noch relativ überschaubar, was man spielt. Man konnte sich darauf fokussieren, hat manche Spiele auch fünfmal oder mehr durchgespielt. Heute sieht die Sache etwas anders aus. Alle zwei Wochen ist irgendein Sale, der pile of shame wächst und wächst. Die Medien trimmen einen auf Konsum, gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen lassen sich nicht wegdiskutieren, alles fühlt sich heute so unfassbar gestresst an. Wenn ich mal ein Buch lesen, denke ich mir auch manchmal, verdammt noch 200 Seiten. Früher warste froh, wenn du Wochen mit einem dicken Schinken verbracht hast. Letztlich liegt es am Konsumenten. Denke jeder muss sich da mal hinterfragen.


----------



## Zanjiin-147 (15. Mai 2021)

Gegenentwurf: Spiele müssen wieder länger werden. Und schwerer. 

Sorry, aber wer ein Hobby als "verschwendete Lebenszeit" bezeichnet, hat grundlegend ein Problem mit seiner Freizeitgestaltung. 
Denn dann ist auch Sport verschwendete Lebenszeit, Zeit mit Freunden verbringen ist verschwendete Lebenszeit, Lesen ist verschwendete Lebenszeit. 

Es gibt genügend kurze Spiele. Es gibt genügend lange Spiele. 

Aber davon auszugehen, dass das eigene Freizeitverhalten die Ultima Ratio darstellt, ist hochgradig arrogant.


----------



## Monco (15. Mai 2021)

Wenn mir Spiele zu lange wären, würde ich halt andere spielen. Es gibt ja nur drölf Millionen zur Auswahl. Genauso würde ich genau diese Spiele meiden, die mit extremen Grinding etc. ihre Spielzeit künstlich verlängern - deshalb spiele z.B. ich schon lange keine Online-RPGs mehr. Außerdem: Wenn ich merke, dass ein Spiel lame ist und mich langweilt/mir keinen Spaß macht, dann lass ich es eben (und gebe es wenn möglich zurück). Kann nicht jeder Kauf ein Volltreffer sein. Wenn das für den Autor zu viel Verschwendung von Lebenszeit ist, würde ich mal meine Prioritäten checken.

Mir machen vor allem gerade die Spiele Spaß, die man lange spielen und vertiefen kann. Ich kann verstehen, dass wenn man wenig Zeit hat, eher kürzere Titel bevorzugt - kenn ich genug Leute. Aber daraus die Forderung abzuleiten, Spiele kürzer zu machen, finde ich absurd. Man kann halt nicht alles haben. Familie/Beziehung = weniger Zeit zum Zocken. Vollzeitjob = weniger Zeit zum Zocken. Andere Hobbies = weniger Zeit zum Zocken. Haustier = weniger Zeit zum Zocken. Und so weiter.


----------



## starr (15. Mai 2021)

@Carlo Siebenhüner

Wenn die Überschrift gelautet hätte "Rollenspiele müssen kürzer werden" oder "Open World Spiele..." hätte ich dir ja uneingeschränkt zugestimmt. Du hast auch nur diese beiden Genres in deiner Kolummne angesprochen. Es gibt aber noch andere Genres mit denen man wirklich spassig seine Zeit verbrennen kann. 
Die Situation die du beschreibst kenn ich sehr gut und da ich mich bei Open World und Rollenspielen sehr gern ablenken lasse kann ich ohne Probleme 400h in "RdR 2" oder "AC Odyssey" verbringen ohne jeden nennenswerten Fortschritt in der Hauptquest. 

Bei "Final Fantasy 14" hab ich mich das erste mal ernsthaft gefragt mit welchem Recht die Entwickler meine Zeit verschwenden (für diejenigen die es nicht kennen, die Hauptquest ist nicht Optional und dauert locker 300h mit einem Questdesign aus der Hölle).

Meine Lösung, ich spiel einfach was anderes. Gibt abseits der Hype Titel so viele andere zu erleben dass die grösste Herausforderung für mich ist mich zu entscheiden. 

Und dabei sollst Du mir eigentlich helfen )

In diesem Sinne, Danke für die Bestätigung dass es nicht nur mir so geht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Mai 2021)

Den Punkt mit The Last of Us 2 kann ich nachvollziehen. Da Spiel hat sich stellenweise, nicht nur zum Ende hin, ganz schön gezogen. Schon am Anfang, als Ellie und Diana in Seattle ankamen und man auf eine kleine "Mini Open World" trifft, die man erkunden kann. Empfand ich irgendwie als unpassend und nervig. 

Zwischendurch, gerade mit Abby, gab es auch Stellen, die sich unnötig zogen. Es gab Stellen, die man locker anders hätte lösen können, ohne die Story zu verändern. Trotzdem musste man sie abklappern, weil...Spielzeit halt.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (15. Mai 2021)

Die Länge ist natürlich ein Zankapfel, denn selbige ist trotz der objektiven Messbarkeit sehr relativ. Ich würde stattdessen eher sagen: Spiele müssen straffer werden. Wenn ein Spiel seine 100+ Stunden mit spassigem Gameplay, Abwechslung, guter Story usw. erreicht, ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden.
Wenn ein Spiel aber einfach mit belanglosem Füllmaterial vollgestopft wird, um die gewünschte Spielzeit zu erreichen, ist nichts gewonnen. Natürlich kann man einwenden, dass man das auch einfach ignorieren kann, das kommt mir dann aber wie ein Club Sandwich vor: es wird mit Pommes Frites serviert, diese isst man aber nicht, sondern wirft sie fort. Wieso sind sie dann überhaupt dabei? 
Mir ist da der Call of Duty-Ansatz lieber: Wir haben die Geschichte erzählt, die wir erzählen wollten - und die dauert halt nur vier Stunden. Das ist natürlich ein Extrem-Beispiel, aber am Grundgedanken sollten sich die Entwickler orientieren, statt stumpf auf eine bestimmte Zahl hin zu arbeiten.


----------



## Davnier (15. Mai 2021)

Ich finde eher es gibt zu viele Titel die eine zu kurze Spieldauer haben. Spiele kosten oftmals 70€+ Neupreis, wenn ich dann 24h Spielspaß habe und dann wieder soviel Geld berappen muss für das nächste Spiel hab ich schon kein Bock mehr. 

Selbst ein Casual der nur am Wochenende Spielt kann ein Game wie Horizon zumindest 45-50% abschließen, wohlgemerkt wenn er gemütlich spielt und alles mitnimmt. Klar AC brauch man deutlich länger aber sowas weiß man bei solch einer Spielreihe im Vorfeld und wenn ich weiß das ich keine Zeit für so etwas habe kaufe ich es einfach nicht, ich finde die Zeit von keinem Spiel verschwendet sofern es nicht ein MMORPG ist wo ich gefühlt 1 Million mal das selbe machen muss. Ansonsten kaufe ich mir ein Spiel um die Zeit zu vertreiben und nicht um in 4 Std durch zu sein und mir zu überlegen was ich als Nächstes spielen könnte, dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schade aber nicht meine Zeit den wer Zockt hat Zeit und wer zocken will kann und will seine Zeit verschwenden. Sorry aber diesen Beitrag kann ich zu 0% zustimmen, er verärgert mich sogar etwas weil ich genug Games mir schon gekauft habe wo ich nach wenigen std durch war und mich gefragt habe warum ich soviel Geld für so wenig Spaß ausgegeben habe da hätte ich auch in ein Bordell gehen können, wäre mein Geld wenigstens noch bei jemanden angekommen der es auch wirklich brauch!


----------



## Jason1989R (15. Mai 2021)

Ich habe kein Problem damit zum Original Preis zu Beginn ein Spiel zu kaufen wenn die Spieldauer über 50 Stunden betrifft. Am besten the Witcher, Mass Effect etc. Aber so kurze Spiele... Nein. Da sehe ich es nicht ein soviel Geld auszugeben. Desweiteren, bei diesen langen Spielen muss man doch nicht alles machen. Also nur die Haupthandlung, wenn man Angst um seine Lebenszeit hat.... Ist wie bei Büchern, man kann nicht alles lesen was einem gefällt. Und nicht Spielen was einem gefällt. Also muss man sich entscheiden. Sind spiele kurz, werden die wenigsten das Geld haben sich permanent neue Spiele zu holen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. Mai 2021)

Es gibt selbstverständlich etliche Spiele die mit fragwürdigen Content gestreckt werden. Nichtsdestotrotz liegt die Verantwortung beim Konsumenten seine Spielgewohnheiten ganz nach seinem Gusto auszuleben, oder es eben zu lassen.


----------



## Loosa (15. Mai 2021)

Nachdem die Lebenserwartung schneller zunimmt als die Länge von Computerspielen (auch wenn beides oft künstlich gestreckt wird), sehe ich hier nicht wirklich ein Problem. 

Zumal Dinge wie Cheaten heutzutage höchstens einen Ban auslösen. Als analoge Variante bedeutete das oft noch Permadeath, was die Lebenszeit deutlich merkbarer verschwenden konnte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Mai 2021)

Einfach mehr Indie-Titel spielen, statt aufgeblasener AAA-Titel. Die sind oft sehr viel kürzer. Ein "Inside" hat man schon in 3 Stunden durch wenn man will. Wer aber generell von verschwendeter Lebenszeit spricht, hat sich das falsche Hobby ausgesucht.


----------



## lehmip (16. Mai 2021)

1. Ich behaupte, dass die Games-Magazine mit ihren Reviews starken Einfluss auf die Meinung der Spieler haben. Insofern tragt ihr da durchaus eine "Mitschuld". Wenn dieser Artikel die Meinung von PC Games repräsentiert, dann erwarte ich künftig von euch, dass wenn ein Spiel keine Open World hat, das positiv in die Wertung einfließt. Ich zitiere aus dem erstbesten Review der PC Games: Subnautica: Below Zero "(-) Kleinere Unterwasserwelt im Vergleich zum Vorgänger".
2. Das Spiel zwingt einen nicht dazu Nebenquests zu machen. Wenn deine persönliche Präferenz ist, lieber eine Art interaktiven Film am PC zu konsumieren, dann ignoriere Ausrufezeichen, lies keine "Flavor"-Texte, farme keine EP/Gegenstände und schaue nicht nach Achievements, sondern begib dich direkt zur nächsten Mainquest. Meines Wissens ermöglichen die meisten Open World Spiele genau das, d.h. der nächste Mainquest ist nie zu schwierig, selbst wenn man nichts anderes macht.
3. Ich glaube nicht, dass es in einer Open World schwieriger ist, eine Story "packender" zu inszenieren. Es verlangt eben eine andere Script-Technik. z.B. bei Assassins Creed Valhalla war es offenbar kein Problem, ein völlig durchgescriptetes Event in eine Open World zu integrieren. Ich persönlich kann z.B. Rollenspiele, die in lineare Level unterteilt sind, nicht leiden. Am allerschlimmsten ist es, wenn am Ende jedes Levels ein Bildschirm kommt mit "95% geschafft", so dass man sich schön ärgern kann, dass man offenbar einen Gegner oder Gegenstand übersehen hat.
4. Spiele, in denen man grinden muss, sind von Natur aus nicht geeignet eine Story zu erzählen. Der Vergleich hinkt also. Warum würde jemand, der eine schöne Story erleben will, ein Spiel spielen, in dem es darum geht stundenlang Monster zu kloppen? Die meisten spielen z.B. WoW um die besten Gegenstände zu haben, das nächste Achievement zu knacken, mit der Gilde ein Erfolgserlebnis zu haben oder im PvP ganz oben zu stehen, nicht um zu erfahren was Sylvanas jetzt als nächstes tun wird.

Fazit: wer nur ein paar Stunden Zeit zum zocken hat, muss sich eben entsprechend fokussieren. Wenn dein Ziel ist, ein ganzes Spiel an einem Wochenende durchzuspielen, dann bist du vielleicht im falschen Genre. Wer leichtere Kost sucht, kann sich auch mit Actionspielen oder Simulationen die Zeit vertreiben. Für ein klassisches Abenteuerspiel muss man sich eben auch die entsprechende Zeit nehmen - oder eben auf die Mainquest beschränken.

PS: Die Story-Beschreibung von Skyrim auf Wikipedia umfasst etwa eine DIN A4 Seite. Ich behaupte die wenigsten wären in der Lage das auf einen Bierdeckel zu bekommen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Mai 2021)

lehmip schrieb:


> PS: Die Story-Beschreibung von Skyrim auf Wikipedia umfasst etwa eine DIN A4 Seite. Ich behaupte die wenigsten wären in der Lage das auf einen Bierdeckel zu bekommen.


Wirklich komplex ist die Story aber trotzdem nicht. 


Ich finde wer eine gute Story haben möchte der ist bei Open World Spielen eh ganz falsch. Ich mag Open World Spiele aber mir ist da keins bekannt bei dem ich sagen würde dass mich die Story da sehr beeindruckt hat. 
Und wer spielt schon ein Skyrim nur wegen der Hauptquest? Skyrim ist ein großartiges Spiel aber die Story ist da sicher nicht der unique Selling Point. 
Von mir aus könnte man bei Open World Spielen wie Skyrim auch komplett auf eine Hauptquest verzichten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2021)

Ich glaube, dass eines der Probleme dieses Artikels / der Kolumne ist, das hier alles in einen Topf geworfen wird.
Es wird nicht bedacht, dass Spiele unterschiedliche Prioritäten haben. Man kann zum Beispiel ein storygetriebenes straffes SP-Spiel nicht mit einem Elder Scrolls vergleichen. Bei einem Elder Scrolls steht nicht die Geschichte im Vordergrund, sondern die Erkundung einer Spielwelt. Da dient die Geschichte nur als grober Rahmen, um den Spieler etwas durch die Welt zu führen, letztendlich geht es aber darum, dass jeder seine eigene Geschichte erlebt und die Welt aus eigenem Antrieb erkundet.

Und nein, Spiele müssen nicht kürzer werden, sondern jeder sollte sich das Spiel suchen, was ihm gefällt. Man kann es doch sowieso nicht jedem Recht machen. Als ein RDR 2 oder ein Witcher 3 bei mir fertig waren, da war ich traurig. Ich hätte am liebsten beide noch Hunderte an Stunden länger spielen können. Für andere war es wiederum deutlich zu lang.

Nur bei einer Sache kann ich diese Kritik verstehen. Wenn man merkt, dass ein Spiel gar keinen Inhalt hat und es nur aus Grind besteht. Wenn man viele Stunden immer das Gleiche macht wie bei einer Fließbandarbeit. Wenn man immer und immer wieder die gleichen Gegner kloppen muss oder 1000 Sachen sammeln soll. Immer und immer wieder, bis man fast verrückt wird.

Dennoch hoffe ich, dass diese Sachen bei Publishern nicht gelesen werden, weil ich weiß, dass dann wieder die falschen Schlüsse daraus gezogen werden. Ich glaube, das würde letztendlich folgendes bedeuten: Die Spiele würden kürzer werden, wer aber ein längeres Spiel wie vorher haben will, der würde dann wohl noch mehr in DLCs und Season Passes investieren müssen, weil wohl noch mehr in diese ausgelagert werden würde. Das ist jetzt natürlich nur Spekulation, aber so wie ich die Publisher kenne, würde es wohl in diese RIchtung ablaufen.


----------



## golani79 (16. Mai 2021)

lehmip schrieb:


> Fazit: wer nur ein paar Stunden Zeit zum zocken hat, muss sich eben entsprechend fokussieren. [...] Wer leichtere Kost sucht, kann sich auch mit [...] Simulationen die Zeit vertreiben. [...]



Ich weiß ja nicht, welche "Simulationen" du so spielst / meinst, aber Simulationen mit leichter Kost in einen Satz zu werfen, halte ich für ein wenig seltsam.


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Wirklich komplex ist die Story aber trotzdem nicht.



Es gibt auch 500-1000 Seiten Bücher, deren Story nicht wirklich komplex ist 

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob für dich gut=komplex bedeutet, aber Open World Spiele mit guter Story gibt es dann doch ein paar.
Ist halt Geschmackssache.
Yakuza 0, Death Stranding, Red Dead, GTA V, Witcher 3, ...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Mai 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, welche "Simulationen" du so spielst / meinst, aber Simulationen mit leichter Kost in einen Satz zu werfen, halte ich für ein wenig seltsam.


Ich vermute Physiksimulations Rätzelspiele hast Du gerade weniger auf dem Schirm. 
Crazy Machines, Bridge Builder, etc.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Mai 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob für dich gut=komplex bedeutet, aber Open World Spiele mit guter Story gibt es dann doch ein paar.
> Ist halt Geschmackssache.
> Yakuza 0, Death Stranding, Red Dead, GTA V, Witcher 3, ...


Nein, eine gute Story muss nicht komplex sein. Von einer guten Story spreche ich wenn sie spannend und interessant erzählt wird, wenn ich mit den Charakteren mitfiebere, wenn sie mich emotional mitnimmt, wenn ich immer direkt wissen will wie es weiter geht.
Das hatte ich bis jetzt bei keinem Open World Spiel. Und das brauche ich bei einem Open World Spiel ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Wäre zwar schön wenn ein gutes Open World Spiel auch noch eine gute Story hätte aber bei solchen Spielen geht es mir in erster Linie um das abtauchen in die Spielwelt. Da will ich die Spielwelt erkunden. Hier und da kleine Geschichten erleben, Charakter ausbauen etc. Das macht Bethesda z.b. perfekt.

Yakuza habe ich nicht gespielt.
Death Stranding hatte vielleicht eine gute Story. Habe ich aber nicht lange durchgehalten um von der Story viel mitzubekommen da das restliche Spiel furchtbar war.
Bei Red Dead, GTA oder Witcher würde ich jetzt aber nicht von einer guten Story sprechen. Red Dead und Witcher fand ich z.b. auch so langweilig dass ich sie nicht durchgespielt habe. Bei den Spielen plätschert die Geschichte halt eher vor sich hin. Ist für mich kein Vergleich zu wirklich guten linearen Storyspielen wie z.b. Life is Strange, MGS oder die Quantic Dream Spiele.


----------



## golani79 (16. Mai 2021)

Ist dann das Problem nicht eher, dass man halt in open world Spielen leichter von der Hauptstory abgelenkt wird, weil es so viel nebenbei zu entdecken gibt?
Da ist es auch egal, wenn es ne gute Story ist, wenn man nur alle - grob gesagt - 5 bis 10 Stunden mal wieder nen Happen von der Story aufschnappt, weil man sonst die Welt erkundet / Nebenquests macht.

Man könnte die beste Geschichte lesen, aber wenn man nur jede Woche ein paar Seiten liest, weil man sonst immer was anderes macht,  könnte man auch sagen, die Story plätschert nur so dahin.

Ich mache in open world Spielen zuerst eigentlich so viele Nebenquests etc. wie möglich und dann widme ich mich der Hauptstory, welche ich dann meistrecht zügig durchspiele und nur selten durch Nebenquests unterbreche - dann hat man auch nicht so das Gefühl, als würde die Story nur so vor sich hin plätschern.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Mai 2021)

Das ist Punkt 1. Punkt 2 bei Open World mit gewissen RPG-Ansätzen ist es auch meistens so, daß man ohne Nebenquests beim nächsten Hauptquest gar nicht die ausreichenden Fähigkeiten, Skills, Stärken und/oder Ausrüstungsgegenstände besitzt. Würde man jetzt hier nur stur dem Mainquest folgen würde man beim nächsten Hauptquest zwangsläufig scheitern (egal wie gut man ist).

Somit wird man (ob nun gewollt oder ungewollt) zu Nebenquests gedrängt. Teils reißt eine aber auch die Immersion, Atmosphäre etc. dazu sich aus dem Hauptquest auszuklinken und einfach nur treiben zu lassen. Und je besser dies gemacht wird/umgesetzt ist (RdR, AC, Watch Dogs, GTA, ME, Farcry, Fallout 3/4 die mir da Ad hoc einfallen) um so eher kommen dann entsprechende Stunden zusammen ohne daß man dafür einen entsprechenden Progress im Storypart erfährt. Weil man keine Schnellreisen macht sondern regulär zum Ziel reitet/fliegt/läuft/fährt. Weil man eben doch noch mal das Tier XY jagt oder sich einfach nur durch die Landschaft reitet/bewegt oder einfach nur mal sucht ob man in der Open World neben dem stringenten Weg nicht irgend etwas zusätzliches findet.

Es ist halt eben auch manchmal eine Zeitfrage ob man sich jetzt an ein Spielemonster wie Cyberpunk oder TW 3 setzt oder ob man aufgrund der aktuellen Situation lieber kleinere Titel zockt.

Aktuell spiele ich ja neben Warthunder (muß ich heute mal wieder tun) auch eben Mass Effect. Bin gerade zu einem Nebenauftrag nach der Suche von Cerberus-Mitarbeitern die einen Allianztrupp in die Falle gelockt hatten (Dreschschlund). Danach gehts nach Virmire was die Hauptstory betrifft.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Mai 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist dann das Problem nicht eher, dass man halt in open world Spielen leichter von der Hauptstory abgelenkt wird, weil es so viel nebenbei zu entdecken gibt?
> Da ist es auch egal, wenn es ne gute Story ist, wenn man nur alle - grob gesagt - 5 bis 10 Stunden mal wieder nen Happen von der Story aufschnappt, weil man sonst die Welt erkundet / Nebenquests macht.


Kann man so sagen. Allerdings würde ich das nicht als "Problem" ansehen. Denn wie gesagt, bei Open World Spielen möchte ich genau das. Das macht Open World Spiele aus. Machen worauf man gerade Lust hat.


golani79 schrieb:


> Ich mache in open world Spielen zuerst eigentlich so viele Nebenquests etc. wie möglich und dann widme ich mich der Hauptstory, welche ich dann meistrecht zügig durchspiele und nur selten durch Nebenquests unterbreche - dann hat man auch nicht so das Gefühl, als würde die Story nur so vor sich hin plätschern.


So mache ich es meistens auch. Wenn ich dann überhaupt noch Lust auf die Hauptquest habe. Fallout 4 habe ich damals z.b. 180 Stunden gespielt und dann aufgehört weil ich erstmal genug hatte. Bei der Hauptquest war ich da vermutlich noch nichtmal bei der hälfte.
Darum sagte ich ja auch dass ich bei solchen Spielen auch auf ne Hauptquest verzichten könnte. Gebt mir eine interessante Welt zum erkunden mit vielen kleinen Geschichten und ich bin glücklich.
Wenn ich da schon weit über 100 Stunden spiele und dann erst eine Hauptquest anfange die auch nicht interessanter ist als die etlichen Nebenquests davor dann macht es auch keinen Unterschied mehr wenn sie ganz fehlt.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Mai 2021)

Ich denke es macht eine gesunde Mischung. Wenn es x (teils wiederholende) Nebenquests gibt und man beim 50. mal wieder an die gleiche Stelle kommt und die nächste Aufgabe wartet die nahezu 1:1 einer vorangegangenen entspricht finde ich für suboptimal. Ich will dann auch irgendwann einmal das Gefühl haben die Nebenquests im Gebiet A, B, C sind erledigt. Und nicht permanenter Nachschub das ich mich frage wie lange das noch geht. Da ist hier weniger oft mehr.

Manchmal wünschte ich mir auch eine belebtere Open World mit mehr Optionen. Es ist aber sicher auch eine Frage, wie komplex das umsetzbar ist unter den aktuellen Gegebenheiten (Engine, Technik, Programmierung).


----------



## schokoeis (16. Mai 2021)

Nicht die Spiele verschwenden Lebenszeit, sondern die Spieler die sie spielen obwohl sie keinen Spaß daran haben. Die Diskussion gabs ja hier schon öfters und ich verstehe sie immer noch nicht. Was ich an dieser Diskussion als Problem sehe: es gibt Leute die haben Freude daran sich in ihrem Lieblingsspiel möglichst lang aufzuhalten und dann kommen andere um die Ecke und verlangen, Spiele kürzer zu machen. Grad bei W3 als Beispiel hab ich keine Minute im Spiel bereut, andere hier in den Kommentaren fanden das Spiel so langweilig das sie es nicht mal durchgespielt haben. Daran sollte sich der Autor ein Beispiel nehmen, wenns langweilig ist oder die Zeit im Spiel ihm wie Verschwendung vorkommt, einfach weglegen.


----------



## CyrionX (16. Mai 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Nicht die Spiele verschwenden Lebenszeit, sondern die Spieler die sie spielen obwohl sie keinen Spaß daran haben.....wenns langweilig ist oder die Zeit im Spiel ihm wie Verschwendung vorkommt, einfach weglegen.


Super, Danke.
"Ich hab keine Zeit, also müssen ALLE Spiele kürzer werden.
So eine Aussage ist einfach nur egozentrisch.

Ansonsten soll er doch bitte mal eine Petition starten z.B. für
Die Anno Reihe
MS Flight-simulator
Sims
WoW bzw alle MMorpgs und Kartenspiele wie HS
Alle E-Sports Titel.

Oder wie wärs damit? Filme sollen kürzer werden, Exposition und Charakterentwicklung können wir auch weglassen.
Ab jetzt nur noch Kurzfilme. Und Serien sowieso nicht weil das ja nur zum _bingen _führt. Dann hätte man auch wieder mehr Zeit für längere Spiele (Ironie).
Es gibt glaube ich schon genug Mini Kampagnen und Call of Dutys, die viel zu schnell durch sind.
Hat der Autor diese schon alle durchgespielt? Hm...Was mag dann wohl der Grund sein...


----------



## Falconer75 (16. Mai 2021)

Ich kann Carlos Meinung nachvollziehen und akzeptiere sie. Übrigens wieder super gut eingesprochen und schön flott präsentiert, das Video.

Inhaltlich stimme ich der sich hier abzeichnenden Community-Mehrheitsmeinung zu. Jeder kann selbst entscheiden, wie er mit langer Spielzeit umgeht. Am Ende wird das produziert, was nachgefragt wird.

Die Diskussion in diesem Thread zeigt leider aber auch zum wiederholten Mal, dass viele PCG-User Schwierigkeiten haben, zwischen fachlicher Berichterstattung und subjektiven Meinungsartikeln (Kolumnen, Essays, Meinungskästen) zu unterscheiden. Völlig ok, einer Meinung nicht zuzustimmen. Aber einen Redakteur wegen seiner persönlichen Sicht hart anzugreifen, ist total engstirnig und verkennt den Sinn solcher Artikel. Andere Meinung posten, Mund abwischen und fertig. Aber nein, draufhauen gehört immer noch für viele dazu. Das nervt. Und das Carlo beim nächsten Test beweisen kann, wie er seine Meinung in die Wertung einfließen lässt, geht an der Sache vorbei. Im Review ist es als Redakteur seine Aufgabe, so objektiv wie möglich zu werten. In einer Kolumne nicht.

Dem Einwurf, mehr positive Meinungsartikel von Redakteuren lesen zu wollen, stimme ich total zu. Das ist meine Kritik am (Spiele)journalismus generell. Der Branche und der Community geht es insgesamt so gut wie noch nie. Davon liest man aber tatsächlich sehr, sehr wenig. Auch kritischer Journalismus erlaubt es,  den Scheinwerfer auf gute Dinge zu richten.


----------



## Basileukum (16. Mai 2021)

Versteh ich nicht, dann wären ja solche Meisterwerke wie Gothic, der Hexer, ein Anno oder Anno etc. gar nie erschienen.  

Anbei ist der Witcher 3 ein gutes Beispiel, man kann, muß aber nicht. Generell ist mehr immer besser. 

Die Frage ist ja, mit was ich sonst meine Lebenszeit verschwende. Denn 99,99999% der Spieler werden ja, der Autor hier eingeschloßen, nicht das Rad neuerfinden, in der Zeit wo se nicht zocken.  

Von demher hört es sich eher nach einer Gehetztheit in einer vom System bewußt herbeigeführten "Zeitverknappung" an. Laß einfach mal das Handy aus und den Fernseher, mach weniger Tretmühle, les ein Buch und entspann Dich, geh mal öfters in die Natur. Je mehr aus dem System aussteigst, desto mehr "Zeit" hast auch wieder Dich selbst. Für z.B. das Zocken.


----------



## schokoeis (16. Mai 2021)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion in diesem Thread zeigt leider aber auch zum wiederholten Mal, dass viele PCG-User Schwierigkeiten haben, zwischen fachlicher Berichterstattung und subjektiven Meinungsartikeln (Kolumnen, Essays, Meinungskästen) zu unterscheiden.


Vielleicht sollte er dann in einem Meinungsartikel nicht mit einer Forderung in der Überschrift beginnen 
Aber hast recht, das sollte man schon unterscheiden können.


----------



## matrixfehler (16. Mai 2021)

Naja...
Was WIRKLICH meine Lebenszeit verschwendet?

- Vollzeit arbeiten zu gehen
- hirnlosen Politikern in den Nachrichten zuhören
- einen Beitrag auf PCGames lesen, in dem gefordert wird, dass Spiele kürzer werden


----------



## Cthulhoid (17. Mai 2021)

Also, als Redakteur einer Gamingwebseite kürzere Games zu fordern, weil sie Lebenszeit verschwenden - ist schon einer der krasseren Stunts, die man so abziehen kann.

Ich kann es sogar ein klein wenig nachvollziehen.
Die Spiele, bei denen ich mich gut unterhalten fühle - sind prinzipiell zu kurz.
Wenn mir von den moderneren Games, viele zu lang vorkommen - unterhalten diese mich nicht ausreichend. Oder ich bin mal wieder zu "satt" - ein Glück ist es super Rennradwetter - und ich "muss" nicht vor der Daddelmaschine sitzen in meiner Freizeit. Ich muss allerdings auch keine Artikel über Games schreiben. Beruf und Hobby zu trennen ist ein echter ProTip!

-----





__





						Computerspielabhängigkeit – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## THEDICEFAN (17. Mai 2021)

Im Grunde genommen stimmt das absolut: Gerade assassins Creed is spätestens seit Origins mehr zu Arbeit, als zu spiel geworden. 
Vallhalla konnte da einem eine lange Zeit dann doch gut unterhalten, aber eben nicht die vollen gefühlten 300h. 
The Witcher 3 war hervorragend, aber eben auch das Maximum was ich von einem Spiel an Dauer will und daher definitiv die Ausnahme als die Regel. 
Cyberpunk wurde dagegen in der Hauptstory gefühlt zu kurz und zu überflüssig mit sich wiederholenden sammelaufgaben gefüttert.
Tatsächlich war das offenbar auch ein wenig anders geplant.
Spider Man und Jedi Fallen Order fand ich da eine willkommene Abwechslung! Eine gut erzählte Geschichte, tolles gameplay, hier und da noch ein wenig sammeln aber nicht übertrieben und das war’s.


----------



## fud1974 (17. Mai 2021)

Hmm............

Klingt jetzt böser als es gemeint ist, aber:

Die Kolumne fällt unter "es ist alles schon gesagt worden nur nicht von jedem". Selbst die "alten" Stammautoren haben bei diversen Gelegenheiten sich zu dem Thema sehr ähnlich geäußert. Andere Seiten sowieso. Der Erkenntnisgewinn 
ist gering. Gut, das ist ja normal. 

Zum Thema als solches:

Wäre es nicht - wie bei vielen Dingen im Leben - mal auf die Eigenverantwortung der Leute zu bauen?

Wenn ich den Eindruck habe, die Lebenszeit die ich in dem Projekt versenke (hier unter anderem: Sidequests), bringt MIR nix mehr.. dann lasse ich es halt.

Klar, man muss unterscheiden zwischen absolut sinnlosen Kram oder Grind der einen noch weiterbringt in der Mainquest weil bessere Ausrüstung usw. oder hochwertigen Sidequests.. aber generell: Wenn ich merke die Nebenquests mir nix mehr bringen, dann lass ich sie. 

CP 2077 als aktuelles Beispiel. Irgendwann war auch mal gut. Ich hatte Spaß, aber jeden generischen NCPD Einsatz musste ich nicht mitmachen, jedes Fahrzeug musste ich nicht einsammeln (Fahren ist eh nur halb spaßig, und das ausgestaltete Cockpit bewundern macht manchmal bei der schlechten Sicht aus manchen Cockpits auch nur kaum Sinn..)

Da hat jeder halt einen anderen Ansatz. Ich lass es irgendwann ruhen mit den Sidequests der simpleren Art wenn ich denke, der Kern des Spiels ist verstanden und es bringt mich nicht mehr weiter. Ich brauche nicht alle Achievements und die Erledigung von jeder Quest. Andere sehen das anders. Fertig.

Wenn die Hersteller nun ALLE ihre Openworlds dahingehend eindampfen.. wie lange darf ich dann auf eine Kolumne warten die beginnt mit: "Wir erinnern uns alle noch wohlwollend an die Zeiten, als die Entwickler Welten erschufen wo wir uns komplett verlieren konnten, wo wir uns zuhause fühlten.. Unser freier Autor Peter Mustermann untersucht, warum diese goldene Zeit der Open World ihr Ende fand..."  ?


----------



## MichaelG (17. Mai 2021)

Das ist halt mal wieder so ein typischer (und billiger) Polarisierungsversuch. Hätten die Spiele nur 10 h hieße es alle Spiele sind zu kurz. Wie man es macht macht man es falsch. Einen pißt man immer ans Bein.


----------



## McDrake (17. Mai 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Klar trinke ich mein Bier während des Spiels. Was aber kritischer würde wäre parallel mal ein Buch zu lesen, Nachrichten oder einen Film anzusehen oder zu schlafen.   Zu viel Multitasking versaut dann auch die Immersion.  Abgesehen dann auch von der ausreichenden Aufnahmefähigkeit von 2 Medien parallel.


Ach... Bier trinken und nebenbei noch YT-Videos schauen(hören) funzt bei mir bei Elite inzwischen ziemlich gut


Aber B2T und meine kleiner Gedanke dazu:
Wenn mir ein Spiel zu lang wird, bedeutet das NICHT, dass es mir zu langWEILIG wird.
Konsequenz: Ich spiels nicht weiter und setzte mich evtl später mal wieder hin.
War bei Witcher 3 so, ME:Andromeda, etc...
Die Spiele empfand ich nicht als zu lang. Ich hatte einfach zwischendurch mal Lust auf was andres.

Dann kann man seine Lebenszeit mit einem anderen Game sinnvoll (?????) nutzen
Und da hat mans als Gamer ja sehr einfach.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Mai 2021)

Wenn ich zu lange aus einem Titel heraus bin (Odyssee, Valhalla) fange ich den dann meistens wieder bei 0 an. Allein schon der Story wegen. Sonst frage ich mich nach 6 oder 12 Monaten wtf wer ist der denn ? Was will der konkret ? Wie war bisher die Story ? usw. Aber das ist ja auch kein Beinbruch.

Aktuell muß ich versuchen eine Waage zwischen Warthunder und ME zu finden. Da ich die letzten Tage nur ME gezockt habe ist nun mal wieder WT dran und dann zumindestens jeden 2. Tag oder auch mal zusammenhängender. Sonst kann ich den BP vergessen.


----------



## AlBundyFan (17. Mai 2021)

geh komm - dann spiel doch spiele die deinem geschmack entsprechen. wenn einem ein spiel spaß macht dann ist es niemals zeitverschwendug und fühlt sich auch nicht so an.
das wort "grind" ist ein synonym für "mir gefällt das spiel nicht gut genug um es zu spielen"....die einzig richtige reaktion darauf ist nicht weiterzuspielen.
aber jammern, daß man das spiel spielen muß - da fehlt mir jede logik dahinter.

p.s. ich habe asssins creed odyssey verschlungen(inklusive aller DLCs) aber habe valhalla nach ca. 20 h aufgehört zu spielen, weil mir das dämliche gesuche nach eingängen oder schlüsseln am geist ging. das ist nämlich spielzeitstreckung. wenn man tlw. 15-20 minuten herumsucht um in einer burg irgendeinen eingang zufällig zu finden.


----------



## Malifurion (17. Mai 2021)

Also die Kurzfassung: Weniger ist mehr. Qualität statt Quantität. Ein Appell der eigentlich seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit - insbesondere der großen Entwickler - zur Last liegt. Allerdings liegt das Problem eher an dem Open World Genre. Ich würde es auch gutheißen, wenn die Entwickler vielleicht in die Witcher 1-2 Zeiten zurückgehen wollen, feste instanzierte Gebiete ausarbeiten, die den Eindruck einer großen randlosen Welt vermitteln, aber das Spielszenario konzentrieren. Somit würde selbst der größte "Nebenquest-Muffel" auch mal für solche Aktiv werden, wenn die Quest was hergibt oder bestenfalls sogar in die Hauptgeschichte mit eingeflochten wird. Was bringt einem eine riesige große Welt, wenn die Story eher mäßig ist und alle Ecken mit Füllmaterial ausgelegt wird? Allerdings sollte man mit Aussagen wie "Lebenszeit verschwenden" eher vorsichtig sein - da dies eher Interpretationssache ist und manch einer wohl den Konsum von Videospielen grundsätzlich als Lebenszeitverschwedung ansehen würde.


----------



## devilsreject (17. Mai 2021)

> Spiele müssen kürzer werden...



Kommt für mich ganz klar auf den Titel an. Tatsächlich sind mir die neuen AC Teile zum Beispiel zu groß und gefühlt mit jeder Menge Schwachsinn den ich aber irgenwie nie so wirklich liegen lassen kann. Wenn ein Gebiet nicht komplett aufgedeckt und die Geheimnisse oder Verstecke erkundet wurden bin ich unglücklich  unterm Strich aber wird mir das Ganze irgendwann zu langweilig und höre auf das Spiel zu spielen. 

Bei GTA oder Shootern hingegen sind mir die Storys viel zu kurz, die hat man gut und gerne relativ schnell durchgespielt selbst das Trophäen sammeln auf 100% geht mir da eindeutig zu schnell, leider fokussiert man sich da in meinen Augen zu sehr auf den Multiplaxer so nach dem Motto die Story sei nur Beiwerk.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (17. Mai 2021)

Hey Leute,

vielen Dank für die vielen Kommentare. Ich hab mich jetzt mal durchgearbeitet und sehe, dass hier eine schöne Diskussion entbrannt ist, die meistens sehr konstruktiv war und nur selten ausgeartet ist. Dafür mag ich die Community hier. 
Finde ich cool, deswegen danke dafür.  
Normalerweise versuche ich mich auch an den Diskussionen unter Artikeln von mir (gerade unter meinen Kolumnen) zu beteiligen. Das hat dieses Wochenende leider nicht ganz geklappt. Das bereue ich ein wenig, da die Diskussion gerade hier sehr ausgiebig war. Sorry dafür. 

Ich gebe zu, der Titel ist durchaus provokant formuliert, deswegen lasst mich euch eine Alternative für den Titel geben. Diese Essenz  konnte ich auch ganz gut aus den Kommentaren rauslesen.

*"Spiele müssen unsere Lebenszeit wieder mehr RESPEKTIEREN - sonst verschwenden Sie sie. " *


----------



## fud1974 (17. Mai 2021)

CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> (...) , dass hier eine schöne Diskussion entbrannt ist, die meistens sehr konstruktiv war und nur selten ausgeartet ist. Dafür mag ich die Community hier.  (..)



Klappt auch nicht immer.. 



CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> Normalerweise versuche ich mich auch an den Diskussionen unter Artikeln von mir (gerade unter meinen Kolumnen) zu beteiligen. Das hat dieses Wochenende leider nicht ganz geklappt. Das bereue ich ein wenig, da die Diskussion gerade hier sehr ausgiebig war. Sorry dafür.



Reaktionen von den Autoren sind wir hier nicht mehr so gewohnt unbedingt.... 

(Kommt immer auf den Autor an, und mag natürlich auch daran liegen dass es nicht immer "sehr kontruktiv war")




CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, der Titel ist durchaus provokant formuliert, deswegen lasst mich euch eine Alternative für den Titel geben. Diese Essenz  konnte ich auch ganz gut aus den Kommentaren rauslesen.
> 
> *"Spiele müssen unsere Lebenszeit wieder mehr RESPEKTIEREN - sonst verschwenden Sie sie. " *



Ich hab es mir jetzt eh nicht so zu Herzen genommen.. und ja respektieren trifft es ja auch ganz gut, intelligentere Side-Quests und Beschäftigen wären ja manchmal ganz schön.

Aber letztlich.. hey, wenn einer zwischendurch stundenlag sich durch das mittelalterliche England grinden und gelegentlich Steine stapeln will oder sonst was, so ist das ja seine Entscheidung.

Ich könnte mir jedenfalls vorstellen dass es Leute gibt die halt nur 1-2 OpenWorld Games haben und da ewig ihre Zeit verbringen und auch verbringen WOLLEN, mit Tätigkeiten die wir mit einem Pile-of-Shame aufgeschichtet höher als der Mount-Everest nicht so nachvollziehen können.

Insofern.. zweischneidiges Schwert.

Man kann es ja nüchtern sehen, offensichtlich laufen ja diese Sachen gut.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Mai 2021)

CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> *"Spiele müssen unsere Lebenszeit wieder mehr RESPEKTIEREN - sonst verschwenden Sie sie. " *


Dem stimme ich so mal zu. Dabei ist es meiner Meinung nach aber relativ egal, ob ein Spiel 10 Stunden oder 100 Stunden dauert oder sich in nem Endlosmodus über die Jahre gar um die 1000 Stunden ansammeln. Solange diese Spielzeit sinnvoll mit Content gefüllt ist, finde ich es in Ordnung, unabhängig vom Preis (okay, 60 Euro für unter 5 Stunden würde ich auch nicht ausgeben).

Was ich nicht mag, sind Grindphasen und lieblos zusammengeschnipselte repetitive Nebenaufgaben, um irgendwas freizuschalten, Achievements zu bekommen, Craftingmaterialien zu sammeln usw. Darin sind Ubisoft mit ihrer Ubisoftformel leider Meister.

Da jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack hat, würde mich das an sich auch nicht stören, wenn sich nicht so viele andere Entwickler an diesem Konzept bedienen würden.

An sich bin ich generell auch dazu übergegangen eher kurze Spiele zu spielen, auch wenn ich ab und zu mal das eine oder andere umfangreichere Spiel dazwischenschiebe. Oft endet das aber damit, dass ich eben diese langen Spiele abbreche, weil ich irgendwann die Lust verliere, weil ich auch was anderes noch spielen möchte oder weil sich der Content einfach wie Kaugummi zieht und kein Ende in Sicht ist. Oder in Bilbos Worten gesprochen: "Wie Butter auf zu viel Brot verstrichen."


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (17. Mai 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Reaktionen von den Autoren sind wir hier nicht mehr so gewohnt unbedingt....
> 
> (Kommt immer auf den Autor an, und mag natürlich auch daran liegen dass es nicht immer "sehr kontruktiv war")



Kann ich schon auch nachvollziehen und ich hab auch manchmal keinen Bock mich in Diskussionen zu stürzen. 
Hier gehts ja aber um meine Meinung, da find ich es auch eher blöd, wenn man eine Meinung aufmacht und sich dann nicht den Gegenmeinungen stellt. 

Was das Argument mit "Dann spiel doch kurze Indies" angeht: 
Ich möchte mich aber auch gern mal von Blockbuster-Qualität verwöhnen lassen, die (in den meisten Fällen) eben weitaus höher ist, als Indiequalität. Sei es grafisch, mechanisch usw. 
Aber gerade das Blockbustersegment krankt eben an überzogenen Superlativen, die sie trotzdem nicht mehrschaffen einzuhalten. 
Ich vermisse auch das ausgetrocknete AA-Segment, aber das ist ein Thema für eine andere Kolumne. 

Übrigens, weil ich das auch weiter vorne gelesen habe. Dies spiegelt nicht die Meinung von pcgames wieder, sondern ist ganz allein meine Meinung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Mai 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Aber letztlich.. hey, wenn einer zwischendurch stundenlag sich durch das mittelalterliche England grinden und gelegentlich Steine stapeln will oder sonst was, so ist das ja seine Entscheidung.


Zumal Grinden mitzumachen ein ähnliches Ding sind wie Soulslikes.
Die Einen finden "Schwierigkeit" als eine Herausforderung, für Andere ist grinden eine Fleißaufgabe.

Ich habe selbst in Survivals ganze Wälder abgeholzt (um damit etwas aufzubauen  ) und kann wiederum mit wiederholenden Gegnerkämpfen nicht viel anfangen.
A la 20mal Dungeon A laufen um dann ein Gear zu haben mit dem ich dann 50 mal Dungeon B zu laufen damit ich dann 100+ mal Dungeon C laufen kann.


----------



## fud1974 (17. Mai 2021)

CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> Kann ich schon auch nachvollziehen und ich hab auch manchmal keinen Bock mich in Diskussionen zu stürzen.
> Hier gehts ja aber um meine Meinung, da find ich es auch eher blöd, wenn man eine Meinung aufmacht und sich dann nicht den Gegenmeinungen stellt.



Oha, hoffentlich wird das nicht bald zum Bumerang! 

"Aber er hat gesagt er will sich den Gegenmeinungen stellen, und der Artikel ist schon 5 Minuten oben, und hat noch nicht auf die 50 Kommentare reagiert! Heuchler!!"  

Ernsthaft: Finde ich lobenswert, zumindest mein Eindruck war dass es am Dialog manchmal fehlte.



CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> Was das Argument mit "Dann spiel doch kurze Indies" angeht:
> Ich möchte mich aber auch gern mal von Blockbuster-Qualität verwöhnen lassen, die (in den meisten Fällen) eben weitaus höher ist, als Indiequalität. Sei es grafisch, mechanisch usw.



Bin ja froh dass es auch andere so sehen.. ich habe auch gerne mal einen Indie-Titel, aber manchmal muss es für mich auch der fette AAA Kracher sein. 

Hin und wieder hat man ja den Eindruck als zeitgemäßer Autor gilt man heute nur, wenn man souverän die abstrusesten Indie-Perlen aus dem effeff zitieren kann und deren künstlerische Unabhängigkeit und Bedeutung angemessen würdigt.. und unter Kollegen mit bedauerndem Unterton murmelt ".. AAA teste ich nur aufgrund der materiellen Zwänge unserer Gesellschaft!"



CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> Ich vermisse auch das ausgetrocknete AA-Segment, aber das ist ein Thema für eine andere Kolumne.



Oh ja.. Seufz.

"Greedfall" eventuell ? War für mich etwas die Richtung. Man merkte an wie sie sparen mussten, trotzdem schafften sie was eigenes, mit eigenen Charme.. nicht für jeden etwas, aber was eigenständiges.

Manchmal wäre mich auch ein "sauberes" AA lieber als ein AAA was unter der Last von Erwartungen und überbordenden Entwicklungszielen schon im Entstehungsprozess kollabiert.. Cyberpunk 2077  (so sehr ich das auch mag in seinen besten Momenten!!) ist für mich so ein Titel der unter sowas gelitten hat... aber ach, dazu ist schon genug geschrieben worden.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2021)

CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja aber um meine Meinung, da find ich es auch eher blöd, wenn man eine Meinung aufmacht und sich dann nicht den Gegenmeinungen stellt.



da ich für deinen beitrag nur einen 'daumen hoch' vergeben kann, gibts hier noch 3 weitere:


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (17. Mai 2021)

> Oha, hoffentlich wird das nicht bald zum Bumerang!
> 
> "Aber er hat gesagt er will sich den Gegenmeinungen stellen, und der Artikel ist schon 5 Minuten oben, und hat noch nicht auf die 50 Kommentare reagiert! Heuchler!!"
> 
> Ernsthaft: Finde ich lobenswert, zumindest mein Eindruck war dass es am Dialog manchmal fehlte.



lol... Ja, das könnte natürlich sein. 
Hoffen wir einfach mal, dass nicht jeder diesen Kommentar sofort abspeichert für die Ewigkeit. DD



> Oh ja.. Seufz.
> 
> "Greedfall" eventuell ? War für mich etwas die Richtung. Man merkte an wie sie sparen mussten, trotzdem schafften sie was eigenes, mit eigenen Charme.. nicht für jeden etwas, aber was eigenständiges.
> 
> Manchmal wäre mich auch ein "sauberes" AA lieber als ein AAA was unter der Last von Erwartungen und überbordenden Entwicklungszielen schon im Entstehungsprozess kollabiert.. Cyberpunk 2077  (so sehr ich das auch mag in seinen besten Momenten!!) ist für mich so ein Titel der unter sowas gelitten hat... aber ach, dazu ist schon genug geschrieben worden.



In Greedfall hab ich letztens mal reingespielt (danke Game Pass), aber irgendwie hats mich nicht so richtig gehooked. Obwohl ich das Szenario spannend fand und auch die Prämisse. Aber man kennts ja: Manchmal denkt man, diese Idee ist richtig cool, aber dann merkt man: "Meh".... :/

Aus dem AA-Ding heraus bin ich ja auch immer noch ein Verfechter von PiranhaBytes-Spielen. Die bieten meist gute Qualität in einem mittlerweile auch technisch gut funktionierenden Rahmen.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Mai 2021)

Es kommt einfach auch auf das Spiel an und hier ist das Empfinden bei jedem anders.

Ich habe früher z.B. gesagt, dass mir Open World Spiele nicht gefallen, weil ich Story-Spieler bin und sie mir zu leer und langweilig waren. Heute sehe ich das komplett anders. Ich kann mich stundenlang durch sie bewegen und nichts "konstruktives" tun außer sie zu erkunden. 
Das liegt natürlich auch daran, dass die Grafik besser und die Spiele aufwendiger geworden sind und man auch bei Open World in allen möglichen Ecken doch noch irgendwas finden kann - und sei es eine schöne Aussicht. 

Das hat dann auch tatsächlich nichts mit Herausforderung oder "spielen" an sich zu tun sondern mit entspannen, dem Entfliehen das Alltags und flüchten in eine andere Welt. Da muss mein Gehirn nicht vier Stunden am Stück während der Zock-Session Adrenalin ausschütten. Das ist sicher auch mal ganz nett, wobei mir das bei längeren Sessions dann aber oft auch einfach zu anstrengend wird, bin halt keine 20 mehr. Bei "richtigen" harten anspruchsvollen Zocksessions habe ich meist nach einer oder spätestens zwei Stunden nämlich dann erst mal wieder mehr als genug und entspanne mich dann gerne in einem gemütlicheren Titel. 

Dies gesagt, in den Bethesda Games kann ich mich wahrscheinlich 1000 Stunden aufhalten ohne die Hauptstory anzufassen und ohne das mir langweilig wird. 
Demgegenüber gibt es 10 - 20 Stunden Games die sich insbesondere gegen Ende ziehen wie Kaugummi und ich nur noch will, dass sie endlich vorbei sind.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (17. Mai 2021)

Kürzere Spiele ? Das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Bei CRPG ist es sehr schwierig, die bei ca. 10 Spielstunden zu halten - das Spielgeschehen ist viel zu komplex, die Story muss sich entwickeln, der Held will besser werden, die Welt/Lore muss erklärt werden und oft ist auch das Gameplay zu komplex. Die Kämpfe werden bedeutsamer, das alles passt nicht in ein kurzes Spiel.

Andererseits stimmt es natürlich - die Spielzeitmonster mit mehr als 100 Std. haben oft auch Spielzeitstreckung (endlose Gehwege, mit der Story/dem Spielgeschehen überhaupt nicht in relation stehende Sammelquests etc.). Aber das scheint bei deren Bewertung ja auch hier keine Rolle zu spielen. Was ein Fehler ist.

Beim Mittelweg ist es wohl meist am besten getroffen. Inkl. Gorgon hat mich The Outer Worlds nun ca. 60 Std. Spielzeit "gekostet". Bin sowieso meistens mind. 50 % über der durchschnittlichen Spielzeit. Das war ein guter Spielzeit - Mittelweg. Bei TW 3 war es das vierfache (inkl. beider Addons), bei Skyrim das achtfache (inkl. Mods, und aller DLCs) - insb. Skyrim hat schon einiges an Spielzeitstreckung und bei KC: Deliverance waren es ca. 150 Std. (inkl. aller DLC). Die AC - CRPG habe ich noch nicht angefasst, da gerade da die Spielzeitstreckung extrem sein soll. Wie geschrieben, sollte sich das auf die Bewertung auswirken.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (17. Mai 2021)

Am schlimmsten sind die Spiele, die einen in der Hauptstory praktisch dazu *ZWINGEN*, genau nach Vorgabe vorzugehen, weil man ansonsten ein schlechteres Ergebnis bekommt, daß sich dann auf die Story bzw. das Ende etc. auswirkt, ansonsten muß man grinden.
Das ist zum Beispiel der Fall bei Assassins Creed: Brotherhood (baue aktiv meinen PoS ab, die Assassins Reihe ist dran....).
Hier bekommt man in Hauptquests eine Vorgabe, die man erfüllen muß damit man 100% Synchronisation bekommt, macht man das nicht - gibts es nur 50%, was sich auf die Geschichte bzw. das Ende auswirkt.
Ist auch nicht hilfreich wenn die Spielmechanik so beschissen ist, daß die Vorgaben teilweise kaum einzuhalten sind ("bekomme keinen Schaden" - Sequenz beginnt direkt umringt von Gegnern, die schon zuschlagen, während das Video endet).
Will ich jetzt trotzdem die gesamte Synchronisation hochschrauben, *muß* ich jetzt Nebenquests erledigen, egal ob ich will oder nicht.
Das ist wirklich bescheuert.
Bei Open World Spielen wie Skyrim (die auch noch mit dem Level mitskalieren), muß man sich letztenendes als Spieler an die eigene Nase fassen - die Hauptstory kann man einfach direkt durchspielen, da muß man nicht ewig grinden, damit man am Ende hochlevelig genug ist, um den Endboss zu schaffen.
Natürlich gehöre ich zu der Sorte, die seit jeher in der Elder Scrolls Reihe jeden Stein umdreht, weil darunter eine Assel sitzen könnte - die wiederum ein Quest für irgend eine Artefakt gibt.
Inzwischen sitze ich aber vor der aufgeklärten Karte und frage mich warum ich das gemacht habe.
Aber anstatt mich da groß zu beschweren, überlasse ich es anderen Spielern die selben (guten und schlechten) Erfahrungen zu machen und habe mich dazu entschieden das nächste Spiel nicht mehr zu kaufen, weil ich genau weiß, was das Ergebnis sein wird.


----------



## BurningCat (18. Mai 2021)

Gelungener Beitrag. Das Problem mit den langen Spielen wurde ja schon hin und wieder mal in euren Podcasts besprochen. Mir geht es in den letzten Jahren auch immer mehr so, dass ich eigentlich nur noch kürzere Spiele wie Dishonored 1 und 2 oder gerade so Last of us 2 gespielt habe. Trotz dessen habe ich mich aber auch durch Red dead 2 gequält (Super Spiel!).
Hin und wieder tendiere ich nun auch zu kurzweiligen Spielen wie Anno oder Snowrunner, die kann man leicht jederzeit unterbrechen ohne, dass man das Gefühl hat etwas verpasst zu haben.
Was für "kürzere" Spiele sind denn in den nächsten Monaten so zu erwarten?

grüße


----------



## Abschlachter (19. Mai 2021)

Dieser ellenlange Artikel ist die größte Lebenszeitverschwendung. Wie kann man den Stuss von sich geben, dass ein Spiel, für das man ordentlich gelöhnt hat, zu lang ist? Ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht, wenn die Portionen im Restaurant zu groß sind, wenn ich schon mal dafür bezahlt habe. Die Spiele werden heutzutage größtenteils auf Grafik getrimmt und fallen inhaltlich zu kurz aus. Darüber sollte sich beschwert werden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Mai 2021)

Abschlachter schrieb:


> Dieser ellenlange Artikel ist die größte Lebenszeitverschwendung. Wie kann man den Stuss von sich geben, dass ein Spiel, für das man ordentlich gelöhnt hat, zu lang ist? Ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht, wenn die Portionen im Restaurant zu groß sind, wenn ich schon mal dafür bezahlt habe. Die Spiele werden heutzutage größtenteils auf Grafik getrimmt und fallen inhaltlich zu kurz aus. Darüber sollte sich beschwert werden.


Nur weil seine Meinung nicht deine ist, muss man nicht gleich von "Stuss" reden.


----------



## McDrake (19. Mai 2021)

Abschlachter schrieb:


> Dieser ellenlange Artikel ist die größte Lebenszeitverschwendung. Wie kann man den Stuss von sich geben, dass ein Spiel, für das man ordentlich gelöhnt hat, zu lang ist? Ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht, wenn die Portionen im Restaurant zu groß sind, wenn ich schon mal dafür bezahlt habe. Die Spiele werden heutzutage größtenteils auf Grafik getrimmt und fallen inhaltlich zu kurz aus. Darüber sollte sich beschwert werden.


Grade dein Vergleich mit Essen finde ich gar nicht mal so verkehrt.
Es wird einem ein riesiger Teller mit ganz viel drauf serviert und man hat das Gefühl, dass man alles essen muss.
Dabei wären kleinere Portionen mit mehr Abwechslung angenehmer und man mag sie auch essen.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dabei wären kleinere Portionen mit mehr Abwechslung angenehmer und man mag sie auch essen.


Genau das ist mein Problem, was ich mit 95 Prozent der Indie-Games und kleineren Games habe. Ja, sie sind kürzer aber sie sind eben auch meist viel eintöniger, weil es nur eine Gamemechanik gibt und man die paar Stunden, die sie dauern immer das gleiche macht.


----------



## McDrake (19. Mai 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Problem, was ich mit 95 Prozent der Indie-Games und kleineren Games habe. Ja, sie sind kürzer aber sie sind eben auch meist viel eintöniger, weil es nur eine Gamemechanik gibt und man die paar Stunden, die sie dauern immer das gleiche macht.


Das ist dann halt das andere Extrem.
Aber nur weil ein Game 60.- kostet, heisst das nicht, dass es aus Prinzip 100+ Stunden braucht, damit ich mit der Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zufrieden bin.
Ein 20-Stunden-Game, welches Abwechslung bietet, kann in meinen Augen mindestens so gut sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das ist dann halt das andere Extrem.
> Aber nur weil ein Game 60.- kostet, heisst das nicht, dass es aus Prinzip 100+ Stunden braucht, damit ich mit der Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zufrieden bin.
> Ein 20-Stunden-Game, welches Abwechslung bietet, kann in meinen Augen mindestens so gut sein.


Sicher. Davon ab kaufe ich keine 60+ Euro Games. Sind ja eh alles Downloadspiele und da ist mein Maximum 25 Euro. Und für den Preis sind sie nach sechs Monaten eigentlich alle zu haben. Vorteil ist, bis dahin gibt es ordentlich Patches und die Spiele laufen besser.

Mehr als 30 Euro sind Spiele ohnehin nicht wert, insbesondere, wenn es Downloadgames sind. Fehlender Einzelhandel (die nehmen gut 50 Prozent), fehlende Produktions-, Speditions- und Lagerkosten usw.


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2021)

Hab jetzt nicht alle Kommentare gelesen, daher wiederhole ich vielleicht, was schon andere hier gesagt haben.

Prinzipiell gilt: Wenn eine Tätigkeit Spass macht, dann ist die damit verbrachte Zeit nicht verschwendet. Das gilt selbst für repetitives Gameplay. Klar, wenn man es als Grind empfindet, ist man falsch bedient. Aber Repetition kann auch dazu führen, dass man in den Flow gerät und die Glückshormone beständig ausgeschüttet werden. Es hängt halt eben auch immer davon ab, was denn genau man von einem Spiel erwartet. Will man eine gute Geschichte erzählt bekommen? Dann sind wohl zu viele (mehr oder minder eintönige) Umwege eher hinderlich. Will man permanente Action? Dann sind wohl Rundenstrategie-Spiele wohl eher das Falsche. Sehnt man sich nach kniffligen Rätseln und intellektuellen Herausforderungen? Dann sind wohl die meisten Rennspiele aus dem Rennen (pun intended).
Worauf ich hinaus will: Für jeden Spieler gibt es, je nach Gemütslage und aktuellem Bedürfnis, wohl auch das richtige Spiel.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge inzwischen doch tatsächlich eher Spiele, mit denen ich mich länger beschäftigen kann. Spiele bei denen ich nach weniger als 10 Stunden das logische Ende erreiche und welche keinen oder nur einen geringen Wiederspielwert besitzen, kommen mir nicht auf den Rechner.


----------



## HaraldFraenkel (18. Juli 2021)

-Anzeige -
Entschuldigung wegen der folgenden kurzen Werbeunterbrechung! 

Die Rubrik "Post-Apokalypse"  in der neuen PC Games 8/21 (Mittwoch am Kiosk, bei den Abonnenten früher) macht unter anderem diesen Thread zum Thema.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit! 
- Anzeige vorbei -


----------



## BxBender (21. Juli 2021)

hat sich erledigt, kann gelöscht werden

kann man das nicht selber?


----------

